# A fun photo to keep you in the Haunt mood...



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a fun pic I took to keep you all in the haunt mood...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

lol


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

wow that looks like me in the morning f I havent had my coffee, or when I cant find my coffee cup after sitting it down LOL. to funny.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Now _there's_ a pajama party straight outta the ninth realm of hell!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you should have put a coffee cup in regeans hand


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aaaaaw ain't that sweet... so heartwarming to see your two lovely daughters and the family pet!

What a nice family!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

There's an empty chair . I thought you moved them because they were freaking you out ? You just have to play with them dont you ? And I dont blame you they look good .


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Halloween props are totally dolls for grownups!
(or should I have said "Grups" ?)


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL IshWitch, not many would get the 'Grups" reference hehehe

I'm such a geek.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

haha Donna looks like > no don't pick me...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've heard of a monkey on your back, but a demon on your hand?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Too friggin' cool pic!!!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

love it!!


----------

